# Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott



## Khaane (20. November 2014)

Servus,

wollte mal meinen Frust zu dem sog. Topmodell der Stella FI ablassen. 

Frisch ausgepackt, Lauf mit Geräuschen, paar Male gefischt, Geräusche immer noch da. (kommt wohl vom Wormshaft)

Ölen kann man den Schrott von Shimano auch nicht mehr, da Shimano den Maintenance-Port wegrationalisiert hat. 

Vom Lauf her ist die Rolle genauso gut, wie ne Aspire, kein bißchen besser, beim Fischen merkt man keinen nennenswerten Unterschied. 

Für mich ist die Stella nichts anderes als eine Mogelpackung, wenn man soviel Geld auf den Tisch legt, erwartet man Qualität und nicht so einen Plastikschrott, der sich nicht einmal vom Benutzer warten  lässt?

Kauft euch lieber ne Aspire, Vanquish oder Twinpower - 50% Geld sparen. 
Der Name "Stella" passt zur Rolle, ein richtig nuttiges Flittchen was nur auf das Geld der Angler aus ist.


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Heul doch! #h

Nein, ernsthaft. Ich kann Deinen Frust absolut verstehen aber trotzdem nicht nachvollziehen. 

Ich habe inzwischen 2 FI in der 4000er Größe und beide laufen wirklich erste Sahne. Es gibt nix zu meckern. Ich werde mir definitiv noch ne kleine FI zulegen. 

Am guten Schluss kannst Du die Rolle ja zum Händler geben, was zwar auch unbefriedigend aber zumindest ne Lösung! 

Was mich aber interessiert ist wo bekommst Du denn Twinpower, Vanquish und Aspire für die Hälfte einer Stella?


----------



## bobbykron (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



Khaane schrieb:


> Der Name "Stella" passt zur Rolle, ein richtig nuttiges Flittchen was nur auf das Geld der Angler aus ist.



|rotwerden
Geiler Satz
Um so teurer die Rollen, um so mäckeliger die Nutzer (bin selber so einer)


----------



## geomujo (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Ist doch aber verständlich. Wenn man so viel Geld ausgibt, dürfen Fehler eigentlich nicht sein.

Hätt'st mal ne Sorön STX genommen  Da kann man nix falsch machen. Da gitzs dann auch kein Plasik mehr.


----------



## Andal (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



bobbykron schrieb:


> |rotwerden
> Geiler Satz
> Um so teurer die Rollen, um so mäckeliger die Nutzer (bin selber so einer)



Aber auch mit jedem Recht der Welt. Schließlich zahlt der Kunde auch mit sauer Erspartem und nicht mit Monopolygeld!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Oder der altbekannte Satz:
Man kann mitm Fiat oder mitm Ferrari ankommen....

Dass ein Ferrarifahrer sicher schneller meckert, dürfte angesichts des Preises (recht haste, Andal), kein Thema sein..

Ist eines der immer wieder gebrachten Argumente, warum Dacia-Fahrer zufriedener mit ihrem Auto wären als Mercedesfahrer:
Sie erwarten weniger..

Ist wahrscheinlich bei Rollen ähnlich...

Mich als Schwaben würd das doppelt ankotzen, wenn dann so ne teure Rolle "knirscht" ;-)))


----------



## Merlin (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Heul doch! #h
> 
> Nein, ernsthaft. Ich kann Deinen Frust absolut verstehen aber trotzdem nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> ...




Khaane hat Recht die FL ist eine durchschnittliche Rolle ist völlig überteuert ist
Das du wieder anderer Meinung bist war klar...:q|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Sie ist vielleicht Dir (und mir) zu kostspielig - aber eben nicht grundsätzlich überteuert.

Wäre sie überteuert, würde sie nicht gekauft werden.

Denen, die die Rolle kaufen, ist es das eben zuerst mal wert und nicht zu teuer..


----------



## welsfaenger (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

@Khaane

das wird besser 
ne Spaß beiseite, nix gegen ne Aspire, fische selbst eine, aber ne Stella (egal ob FE oder FI) ist dann doch noch mal was anderes. Und da meine ich nicht den reinen Lauf mit, da kann die Aspire sogar durchaus mithalten, wenn ich sie nicht sogar fast noch besser finde.
Und das mit der Rollenwartung ist leider mittlerweile so´n übel bei den High Endlern. Egal ob Shimano oder Daiwa.
Meiner FE gönne ich jedes Jahr eine Wartung bei Shimano. Wenn ich fast 500 für ne Rolle ausgebe, dann habe ich auch die 20-30 für ne jährliche Wartung über


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Ist eines der immer wieder gebrachten Argumente, warum Dacia-Fahrer zufriedener mit ihrem Auto wären als Mercedesfahrer:
Sie erwarten weniger..

thomas den satz lass nicht meine frau hören....

vorher jahrzehntlang golf Fahrer und dann nackig 20000.- da KRIEGSTE 2X DACIA bzw 3 x sogar und hast mehr platz in der kare wie bei vw

so und jetzt zu rollen
die teure scheixxe wird doch nur gekauft um wie bei Autos anzugeben am waser...ich habe einen im verein der kaut sich nur shimano ist ja alles sooooo schick nur sollte man mit dem schicken auch was fangen ...beim stippen anschlag bruch...beim hechteln anschlag weg weil rute ist ja ssssoooo schön zierlich und toll ....scheixx was drauf....ich will fisch und andere firmen bauen uch tolle ruten und rollen....wichtig ist sie fangen und halten beim drill und sollte sie kaputt gehen nach 3-5 jahren gibt's halt ne neue......und ICH MUSS MICH NICHT ÜBER TEUREN SCHROTT ÄRGERN


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



esox02 schrieb:


> so und jetzt zu rollen
> die teure scheixxe wird doch nur gekauft um wie bei Autos anzugeben am waser..


Ja und?
Image ist mit Teil und Teil des Preises des Produktes...

Der eine brauchts und wills, der andere nicht.

So what??

Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen - wird ja keiner zum Kauf gezwungen, oder?


----------



## Deep Down (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber auch mit jedem Recht der Welt. Schließlich zahlt der Kunde auch mit sauer Erspartem und nicht mit Monopolygeld!



Das Motzpotential hängt aber auch davon ab,  ob der Fiatfaher nun auf einmal meint der Illusion nachgeben zu müssen, einen Ferrari fahren zu wollen.
Man muss sich nicht freiwillig zum unzufriedenen Opfer seiner überzogenen Verhältnisse machen! D.h so ein Fahrzeug muss man sich nach den persönlichen Verhältnissen auch leisten können und nicht vom Mund absparen!


----------



## Tobi92 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Produktionsfehler kommen überall vor, egal wie teuer das Produkt ist.

Es ist einfach unmöglich mit ner Null-Fehler-Quote zu produzieren.
Klar kann man durch Qualitätskontrollen und Spc die Fehler-Quote vermindern, allerdings nicht beseitigen.

Aber dafür gibts ja das Rückgaberecht 

Klar ist die Mehrarbeit durchs zurücksenden ärgerlich, man sollte trotzdem die Kirche im Dorf lassen. 

Völlig übertrieben finde ich es eine ganze Produktion hier öffentlich an den Pranger zu stellen, aufgrund eines fehlerhaften Produktes.

MfG Tobi


----------



## sam1000-0 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Ist genau wie bei den anderen Sachen, der Name der
Firma kostet viel Geld und Montagsmodelle gibet
überall, leider|uhoh:


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Produktionsfehler kommen überall vor, egal wie teuer das Produkt ist.



So isses.

Was ich mich allerdings immer frage - was kann eine 500 Euro-Rolle mehr, als eine zum halben Preis? Also ich hab eine gute so im 200er Bereich und die ist schon für mein Gefühl das non plus ultra und ich wundere mich, was da immer noch mehr gehen soll um so einen Preis zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## welsfaenger (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

naja, n nackiger Golf ist ja nun auch mal nix besonderes  Eher son Brot und Butter Dingens.
Und Platz ist wie auch Fisch nunmal nicht immer alles. Manchmal ist auch das wie entscheidend.
Und zum Glück kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden für was er sein Geld verwendet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

ja und jetzt kommen wir zu den preisen...


 wie war das gestern Preisabsprache be LKW Herstellern....
 die shimanos sind nicht aus Gold...die könnten auch günstiger 
 sie sollen nichts verschenken aber......

 das was sie mal gut und günstig produziert haben bekommst du heute nicht mehr weil..... es soll ja kaputt gehen...sonst wird doch nix mehr verkauft...logo...

 wenn ich an meine soltace pilkpeitschen denke die dinger sind 25 jahre alt und ich habe die nicht kleinbekommen nur die SIC ringe sind nicht mehr so....ansonsten top und was ich jetzt in der Hand gehaltn habe kann diesen ruten nicht das wasser reichen


----------



## welsfaenger (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

@hirschkaefer

einfach mal sowas fischen und dann kennst du den Unterscheid. Und glaube mir, im Laden kann man den NICHT erfühlen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Hinzu kommt, dass im Netz überwiegend die (ungefragt) ihre Meinung Kund tun die Probleme oder Ärger mit Produkten haben. 

Von diesen Meldungen gibt es zur Stella FI meines Wissens nach exakt eine....

Von daher pflichte ich dem Ganzen abgesehen davon da meine perfekt laufen, keinerlei Bedeutung bei. 

Moin Merlin, schön Dich zu lesen!

Es geht um die FI und nicht die "FL"! Weiss der Geier auf welchem Taiwanesentrödel Du Dich wieder hast veräppeln lassen und ne Stella FL geschossen hast. #h


----------



## welsfaenger (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

OK, man muss auch selbst in der Lage sein den Unterschied zu merken 
Gib n echten Rennfahrer zwei sportliche AUtos und der kann dir jeden kleinsten Unterschied im Fahrverhalten sagen werden 99% der Ottonormalfahrer wahrscheinlich nix bemerken würden.
So ähnlich ist das mit den Rollen auch


----------



## Merlin (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie ist vielleicht Dir (und mir) zu kostspielig - aber eben nicht grundsätzlich überteuert.
> 
> Wäre sie überteuert, würde sie nicht gekauft werden.
> 
> Denen, die die Rolle kaufen, ist es das eben zuerst mal wert und nicht zu teuer..



Sagen wir mal so....die Rolle ist ihren Preis nicht wert.
Wenn Sie jemand eine " bessere" Rolle kaufen möchte setzt aus Angst vor einen kostspieligen Fehlkauf auf altbewährtes..z.b Shimano hat immer noch einen guten Ruf und weiss man in etwa was man bekommt....
ABER man weiss auch nicht was man nicht bekommt.


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> @hirschkaefer
> 
> einfach mal sowas fischen und dann kennst du den Unterscheid. Und glaube mir, im Laden kann man den NICHT erfühlen.



Mach ich. Wenn die Kinder aus dem Haus sind... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



> Sagen wir mal so....die Rolle ist ihren Preis nicht wert


Dir nicht - anderen augenscheinlich schon...


----------



## Merlin (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dir nicht - anderen augenscheinlich schon...



Muss ja auch jeder für sich entscheiden ....wieviel Geld man für welche Rolle ausgeben will.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Na siehste, geht doch ;-))

Zumal eben das Image auch mit zum Preis gehört - der eine brauchts/wills, der andere nicht..

Ich als Schwabe würd mir die auch eher nicht kaufen..

Wers aber will, der darf und soll die doch kaufen dürfen...


----------



## Merlin (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na siehste, geht doch ;-))
> 
> Zumal eben das Image auch mit zum Preis gehört - der eine brauchts/wills, der andere nicht..
> 
> ...



Habe ich ja auch gar nichts gegen......

Aber der Thread Titel lautet...FL -überteuerter Schrott
Dann kann ich doch auch MEINE Meinung dazu sagen:
Die Rolle ist das Geld nicht Wert.


----------



## welsfaenger (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

ehrlich gesagt, die Stella ist die billigste Rolle die ich habe  Und da aus ganz einfachen Gründen:

1. Seitdem ich die Stella habe, habe ich mir keine neue Rolle gekauft, sonst immer 1-2 jedes Jahr, wofür auch, besser gehts eh kaum. Sonst war man immer auf der Suche nach DER ultimativen 100-200 € Rolle die hoffentlich so gut ist wie eine High-End Rolle 
2. Die Rolle hat kaum Preisverfall. Selbst nach zig Jahren hat die noch locker 70% des eigentlichen Wertes. Insofern kaum Wertverlust.
3. Praktisch keinen Verschleiß, die Rolle fkt. immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Eher sogar noch besser.
4. Die Rolle fischt sich einfach perfekt !

Ich bereue es keinen Tag einmal mehr als normal für eine Rolle bezaht zu haben.


----------



## welsfaenger (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

@Merlin

Ehrlich gesagt, sie ist das Geld Wert. Sag mir eine Rolle die es in deinen Augen eher sein müsste.


----------



## Tobi92 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Rein als Kunde is der höhere Preis wohl schlecht nachvollziehbar.
Dann kommts oft zu Aussagen wie "der Name kostet".

Dem stimme ich auch zu, man sollte aber auch bedenken, dass der Name auch Sicherheit und Qualität gewährleistet. (sicherlich nicht bei allen  namhaften Marken)

Klar übersteigt der Ladenpreis die reinen Produktionskosten enorm, wodurch es zur Annahme kommt, dass die gnadenlos überteuert sind.

Man sollte aber bedenken, dass im Preis  auch Entwicklungskosten, kosten für Qualitätssicherung usw enthalten sind, welche bei noname Produkten meist sehr gering ausfallen. 

Als namhafter Hersteller mit dem Ziel ein solcher zu bleiben, bin ich darauf angewiesen die besten Ingenieure zu haben.
Und das lässt sich nur durch höhere Gehälter und sonstige Angebote verwirklichen.
Solche Kosten schlagen sich auch im Preis nieder.

MfG Tobi


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Eigentlich einfach:

Der Preis:
Das, was verlangt wird vom Verkäufer für ein Produkt
Zuerst mal allgemein feststehend (ungeachtet Rabattverhandlungen, bin ja Schwabe ;-)))

Der Wert:
Das was man als Kunde individuell bereit ist, für ein Produkt zu bezahlen..
Immer rein individuell..


Kommt entweder zusammen - oder halt nicht...


----------



## Merlin (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> @Merlin
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt, sie ist das Geld Wert. Sag mir eine Rolle die es in deinen Augen eher sein müsste.



Nee ..lieber nicht
Wer sich hier gegen eine allgemeine übliche Meinung stellt bekommt von sämtlichen " Rollenexperten " immer gleich haue..


Wenn du mit der Rolle super zufrieden bist ist doch alles gut


----------



## Andal (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Jedes Ding hat seinen Preis. Den bestimmt der Verkäufer, der Verkäufer als ein zusammenfassender Begriff. Jedes Ding hat auch seinen Wert. Den bestimmt vor allem anderen der Käufer.

Und bisweilen erhält man als Käufer auch unvermutet einen Mehrwert, den dann ausschließlich der Käufer bestimmt. 

Ich habe mir beispielsweise in den vergangenen Jahren einiges an altem, klassischem Angelgerät gekauft. Da waren nicht ganz billige Stücke dabei. Für das Geld hätte ich sicher die doppelte Menge an modernen Sachen bekommen, die rein objektiv gesehen auch in der Praxis eine höhere Leistung hätten. Aber die Ausgaben waren es mir wert und ich genieße den subjektiven Mehrwert, Dinge zu besitzen, die man eben nicht in jedem Laden, oder gar nicht mehr findet.

Anderes Beispiel. Für fünf Jahren kaufte ich, eigentlich als Backup vorgesehen, eine WFT Braid Spin 40 für 38,95 €. Diese Rolle kam dann doch mehr zum Einsatz, als gedacht. Darunter auch 4 Monate tagtäglichem Fischen in Norwegen, im Salzwasser, für das sie noch nicht einmal deklariert war. Sie hat zwar ein paar äußerliche Gebrauchsspuren, aber sie läuft heute noch, wie am ersten Tag und das bisher ohne jede Wartung und Nachschmierung. Dieses Produkt hat für mich einen enormen Mehrwert.

Genau so verhält es sich auch bei Kunden, die sich eine Stella, oder vergleichbar hochpreisige Rollen holen. Ihnen ist es das wert und die bloße Freude an diesem Eigentum ist ihnen ein Mehrwert. Absolut in Ordnung und absolut leigtim!

Mehrwert kann sein, muss aber nicht. Aber der Mindestwert muss erreicht werden, sonst werde ich sozial unverträglich, egal ob das Produkt 38,95 €, oder 499,- € gekostet hat. Ganz klar, dass als ultimativ beworbene Hochpreisgüter sich ganz andere, kritischere Betrachtungen gefallen lassen müssen, als ein Brot & Butter Artikel.

Firmen, die sich nicht meiner Ansicht anschließen wollen, müssen halt auch damit rechnen, dass ich sie konsequent meide. 

Abschließend. Eine Rolle für ~ 500,- €, die schon aus dem versiegelten Karton heraus knarzt und wetzt ist ein totales NoGo, für das Produkt und für den, der es mir angedreht hat. Für immer und ewig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

#6#6#6


----------



## kernell32 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Vorweg ich besitze keine Stella nur ne Stradic und bin sehr zufrieden.

In den Letzten Jahren stelle ich vermehrt fest dass im sog. Premium Bereich immer mehr der Name und immer weniger die Qualität das hervorstechendste Kaufkriterium wird, anders kann ich mir nicht erklären dass;
bei einem namhaften Hersteller von Kettensägen mit 5 Buchstaben Kunststoff-Verschleissteile (Sollbruchstellen?) verbaut werden,
das bei einem namhaften Autobauer aus Bayern nach einem Jahr der Kofferraumboden durchgebogen ist (mein Hund wiegt 30kg),
bei unserem Server im Rechenzentrum (namhafter Hersteller mit 2 Buchstaben) innerhalb von 2 Jahren schon die 3. SAS Festplatte aus dem RAID Verbund abgeraucht ist.

Die Liste liesse sich noch ein gutes Stück fortführen :r

Ich arbeite bei einem mittelständigen Unternehmen, wir stellen "High-Tech" Teile her für die Papierindustrie, wir schimpfen uns Weltmarktführer und wir (und unsere Kunden) behaupten von uns das beste Produkt in dem Bereich zu vertreiben.

Wir würden uns was schämen wenn wir so n Schmuh abliefern würden wie die oben von mir erwähnten Produkte!

In dem Bereich GIBT ES KEINE MONTAGSPRODUKTE BASTA!
Dafür wird jedes einzelne Stück von Hand getestet und bei dem kleinsten Mangel aussortiert!

Was ich sagen will es gibt PREMIUM! und "PREMIUM" wozu Shimano jetzt gehört will ich nicht beurteilen aber solche Meldungen wundern mich nicht und dürfen meiner Meinung nach nicht sein!


----------



## Merlin (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

|good:


----------



## welsfaenger (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

@Merlin

ich glaube du müsstest wissen das ich nicht markengebunden bin, und auch nicht nur mit der Masse schwimme, ganz im gegenteil sogar.
Insofern, raus mit deiner Meinung, gerne auch als PN 
Und Andal, Top Posting, sehe ich genauso. Auch günstige Sachen können richtig gute Arbeit machen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Fakt ist, das Ding macht seit dem ersten Tag Geräusche. Und das ist nicht normal. Wenn bei nem neuen Auto was richtig klappert, fragt auch keiner ob teuer oder preiswert - dann wird reklamiert.


----------



## spin73 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Sicher ein Montagsmodell erwischt da auf keinen Fall die Regel! Sowas nervt, aber man kann die Rolle ja sicher tauschen bzw. vom Service checken lassen. Die Überschrift würde ich von daher so sicher nicht stehen lassen. Deine erste Stella? Welches Modell denn überhaupt? XG, HG oder "normal" übersetzt? Dann stellt sich auch die Frage was du von der Rolle erwartest? Nur weil sie 500 € kostet, fängt sie weder von alleine Fische, noch ist sie lautlos. 

Die FI habe ich bisher nur mal in der 3000er Größe trocken gekurbelt. Tolle Rolle und gewohnt satter Lauf. Selbst habe ich die SFE als 4000er gefischt und fische noch eine FD als 4000er.

Nur alleine vom "mal kurbeln" erschließt sich der Unterschied zu preiswerteren Rollen allerdings nicht sofort. Wer ne Stella aber mal intensiv gefischt hat, wird schnell die Vorzüge schätzen lernen und sich an diesen Luxus gewöhnen. Die Vanguish ist auch ne tolle Rolle mit sehr ruhigem und weichem Lauf, erreicht aber die ich nenne es mal "sattere Laufruhe" einer Stella nicht. Die Aspire ist sicher keine schlechte Rolle. Wiegt erstens ca. 70g! mehr, ist technisch nicht auf dem neuesten Stand und kann mit einer Stella nun nicht wirklich mithalten. Wenn schon in der Liga, würde ich die leichtere und technisch bessere Biomaster vorziehen.

Ob man für eine Rolle soviel Geld ausgeben kann und möchte, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Die leidigen Diskussionen darüber sind gelinde gesagt "gääähn".


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> ich glaube du müsstest wissen das ich nicht markengebunden bin, und auch nicht nur mit der Masse schwimme, ganz im gegenteil sogar.


Kein Blindflug, du müßtest jetzt aber mal klären ob deine FE oder FI ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



> Die Vanguish ist auch ne tolle Rolle mit sehr ruhigem und weichem Lauf, erreicht aber die ich nenne es mal "sattere Laufruhe" einer Stella nicht.



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270600


----------



## bobbykron (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Was ich mit dem um so teurer um so kritischer werden die Kunden sagen wollte, können jamdoumo und ich ja aus eigener Erfahrung mit der Vanquish sagen. Man hört ein Laufgeräusch/ Klappern das einen stört. Dass man sich aber teilweise konzentrieren muss, um es zu hören steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier. Und dass sowas auch zum verlustbehafteten Verkauf führt, ist für einige dann nicht nachvollziehbar. Die neuen Besitzer haben dann weniger gezahlt und sind meist super zufrieden...

Ach und jeder wünscht möglichst wenig Spiel zwischen den Bauteilen. Dass aber sowas oft mit erhöhter Reibung und verstärkter Geräuschentwicklung verbunden ist,  vergessen die meisten.

Es heißt ja nicht umsonst SCHNURRT WIE NE BIENE


----------



## bobbykron (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



spin73 schrieb:


> würde ich die leichtere und technisch bessere Biomaster vorziehen.



Auf keinen Fall.  Die Aspire:l läuft wesentlich besser als die Biomaster


----------



## spin73 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Ich fische meine 4000er Vanguish jetzt ca. 4-5 mal die Woche "Hardcore" seit ca. 3 Monaten. Bisher nicht der geringste Verschleiß oder irgendwelche Probleme. Auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis keinerlei Beanstandungen, über einen viel längeren Zeitraum. Wenn ich will finde ich überall Leute die mit irgendwas Probleme haben. Dies ist aber nicht die Regel.


----------



## spin73 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall.  Die Aspire:l läuft wesentlich besser als die Biomaster



Das ist wohl eher Glaubenssache. Zumal es auch bei der Biomaster bzw. Aspire solche und solche Modelle gibt.


----------



## welsfaenger (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

habe eine 4000er SFE und seit kurzem eine 3000er FI (HG).
Die 3000er FI hat am Anfang bei mir auch ein wenig Geräusche gemacht, das hat sich aber nach ein paar Einsätzen gelegt.
Ansonsten habe ich noch ca. 30 Rollen anderer Hersteller hier rumliegen und immer mal wieder im Gebrauch


----------



## welsfaenger (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Das mit der Aspire und der Biomaster sehe ich auch so. Die Biomasters die ich bisher kenne kommen nicht an die Aspire ran. Und das recht deutlich


----------



## bobbykron (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Das mit der Aspire und der Biomaster sehe ich auch so. Die Biomasters die ich bisher kenne kommen nicht an die Aspire ran. Und das recht deutlich



Deutlich satter. Die Bio ist für die Angebotspreise ne super Rolle, wirkt aber schnell klapprig. Womit wir wieder beim Thema hochwertige Rollen und deren Wertschätzung des Nutzers wären.

Hab mir im Angebot mal zwei Black Arc und ne Zalt Arc schicken lassen, weil so oft empfohlen. Sie wurden je ein mal genutzt und verkauft.

Wer sich an den Lauf von Stella und Co (mir schwirrt aufgrund des Startpostes jetzt immer ein falsches Bild im Kopf beim Namen Stella  ) gewöhnt hat, wird mit günstigen Rollen und seien sie noch so haltbar kaum noch glücklich.


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



Merlin schrieb:


> Nee ..lieber nicht
> Wer sich hier gegen eine allgemeine übliche Meinung stellt bekommt von sämtlichen " Rollenexperten " immer gleich haue..
> 
> 
> Wenn du mit der Rolle super zufrieden bist ist doch alles gut


 
Merlin, muss ich mir Sorgen machen? Du klingst so geläutert!


----------



## spin73 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Deutlich satter. Die Bio ist für die Angebotspreise ne super Rolle, wirkt aber schnell klapprig. Womit wir wieder beim Thema hochwertige Rollen und deren Wertschätzung des Nutzers wären.
> 
> *Sehe ich nicht ganz so krass. Wie gesagt, die Biomaster hat schon X-Ship - die Aspire nicht. Kumpel fischt ne 4000er Biomaster und deren Lauf finde ich nicht soviel schlechter, als den der Aspire. Zumal die Aspire in der 4000er Größe mir echt viel zu schwer wäre. Die Biomaster aber auch.
> *
> ...



Wie gesagt werden sich da die Geister wohl immer scheiden. Der eine mag das und der andere halt was anderes. Im Prinzip muss man da auch nicht drüber streiten. Meine Negativerfahrungen mit höherwertigen Shimanski-Rollen halten sich im Vergleich mit anderen Herstellern aber bisher in engen Grenzen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Was ich mich allerdings immer frage - was kann eine 500 Euro-Rolle mehr, als eine zum halben Preis? Also ich hab eine gute so im 200er Bereich und die ist schon für mein Gefühl das non plus ultra und ich wundere mich, was da immer noch mehr gehen soll um so einen Preis zu rechtfertigen.



Es geht mehr..nur halt in anderen- nämlich kleineren Dimensionen als beim Sprung von einer 80 € Rolle auf eine zu 200€.

Und wer da die Erwartungshaltung zu hoch ansetzt,nämlich Richtung techn.Quantensprung um Lichtjahre ,kann schon mal enttäuscht werden..

Und diesen minimalen Technikvorsprung  lassen sich die Hersteller nun mal gut bezahlen..wobei,ob die mit High End reich werden,bezweifle ich mal.Wohl eher über Masse statt Klasse.

Aber dem ganzen sind sich realistisch denkende Fans von High End Rollen durchaus bewusst.

High End bedeutet ja kein "ich muss"..das ist eher ein"ich will"


----------



## Khaane (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Damit hier kein falsches Bild aufkommt, die Stella ist schon eine sehr gute Rolle - Jedoch nicht im geringsten den Aufpreis zu einer Vanquish/Twinpower wert. 

Statt hier unnötig 300 Euro mehr auszugeben, ist das Geld bei einer besseren Rute und Kunstködern besser angelegt. 

Shimano und einige Rollenfetischisten sprechen über die Stella wie über den "Heiligen Gral" - Alles nur heiße Luft.


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

300 Eur mehr??? 

Junge, wo kaufst du denn ein? Holt Dein Shop die Rollen mim Rad in Japan oder was?


----------



## welsfaenger (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

hmm, Vanquish um die 400, für die Stella 449,- bezahlt. Wüsste jetzt nicht warum ich die Vanquish nehmen sollte ?!?!?


----------



## Khaane (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> hmm, Vanquish um die 400, für die Stella 449,- bezahlt. Wüsste jetzt nicht warum ich die Vanquish nehmen sollte ?!?!?



Die Fi für 449 Euro in Deutschland, als Japan-Import ohne Zoll und MwSt. wäre das schon ein sehr guter Preis.


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

... und im Angel-Aldi in Nauen die 3000er Stella für 430 Euronen


----------



## welsfaenger (21. November 2014)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Nö, ganz normal in D erworben. Für 429 gab es die normale 3000er und für 449 die hg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winne (28. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Hi,
hab mir bewußt ein wenig Zeit gelassen um die Rolle zu testen.
Um´s vorweg zu nehmen "überteuerter Schrott" schaut anders aus... auch nutzen Vergleiche mit anderem Gerät nicht - das Röllchen spielt in einer eigenen Liga und taugt ganz einfach!
Die 4000 FI hat mit ihren 260g und über 10kg Bremskraft genau das was man für´s Waller-Spinnen an Steinpackungen braucht um ermüdungsfrei hohe und vor allem präzise Wurfraten zu erzielen. Die Schnurfüllung wie z.B. der von mir verwendeten 0,35er geflochtenen reicht vollkommen aus - die Schnurverlegung ist hervorragend. 
Probleme wie vom Themenstarter beschrieben kann ich definitiv nicht bestätigen. 
Die Rolle läuft seidenweich und völlig geräuschlos und ist meiner Meinung nach jeden Cent wert...
Aktuell kostet das edle Stück knapp *530,- €* 
Mit ein bissl Verhandlungsgeschickt geht se auch mal um 30 weniger über´n Messe-, bzw. Ladentisch 
#g
LG Winne


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



> Die 4000 FI hat mit ihren 260g und über 10kg Bremskraft genau das was man für´s Waller-Spinnen an Steinpackungen braucht



Das ist ja schon fast "Wunderglaube" so ein Röllchen auf Waller einzusetzen!
Nur weil das Ding über 500 Ocken kostet, wird es dennoch zumindest beim Großwaller seine Grenzen aufgezeigt bekommen.
Wäre mir eindeutig zu schade, mir diese Rolle von so einem Bartler schrotten zu lassen!

Jürgen


----------



## Winne (28. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon fast "Wunderglaube" so ein Röllchen auf Waller einzusetzen!



Wunderglaube? 
OK, wenn man Praxiserfahrung so nennen mag...
Ich hätte es wohl kaum so geschrieben wenn dem nicht real und belegt wäre.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



> Wunderglaube?
> OK, wenn man Praxiserfahrung so nennen mag...
> Ich hätte es wohl kaum so geschrieben wenn dem nicht real und belegt wäre.



Ich will dir deine Praxis gar nicht absprechen, da die Rolle noch nicht sehr lange am Markt ist, würde mich interessieren wieviele Waller so ab 1,80m aufwärts, hat sie denn schon hinter sich?
Und wie viele traust du ihr zu?
Das Baby auf deinem Avatarbild scheint ja schon die Größe zu erreichen?
Also ich fische z.B. eine Biomaster 4000FB(300gr.), mit gleichfalls 10Kg an der Bremse, würde dennoch nicht im Traum daran denken sie auf Waller, z.B. am Rhein einzusetzen!
Außer vielleicht, wenn ich es mir leisten könnte, so nach ein paar (größeren) Fischen mir jeweils ne Neue zu kaufen.

Jürgen


----------



## Winne (28. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

vorweg:
das Baby im Avatar ist kein Spinnwaller 

Die 4000 FI hat mit ihren 260g und über 10kg Bremskraft genau das was  man für´s Waller-Spinnen an Steinpackungen braucht *um ermüdungsfrei hohe  und vor allem präzise Wurfraten zu erzielen*.

Leicht und dennoch genug Reserve falls mal doch ein Digger einsteigt - dies sollte die Botschaft sein und nicht was passiert wenn die Rolle mehrfach an ihre Leistungsgrenze geführt wird. Da spielen dann noch andere Faktoren mit eine Rolle. 
Sei´s drum - die reale Leistungsgrenze würde mich in der Tat ebenfalls interessieren - vielleicht erfahren wir das 2016 |wavey:
Bis dahin bin ich aber guter Dinge dass die Stella (sollte der Fall eintreten) *beim Schüttungsspinnen* ein 2+ an´s Band zu bekommen, ihren Job ohne Probleme erledigen wird. 
Solch ein Fang an der Schüttung ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich - der Ø Waller dürfte bei der Fischerei so um 100 - 130 haben (eher kleiner). Die Diggen fängt man wo anders - dafür hab ich dann auch meine CTS mit ner 5000er Saragosa drauf (s.u.)
Nur wie gesagt - nach ein-zwei Stunden Schüttungsfischen bist mit solch einer Combo platt, weil ganz einfach viel zu schwer für diese Angelmethode. 



#g
LG Winne


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



> Sei´s drum - die reale Leistungsgrenze würde mich in der Tat ebenfalls interessieren - vielleicht erfahren wir das 2016 |wavey:



Ich hoffe du denkst noch mal an den Thread hier und lässt es uns auch wissen!



> Nur wie gesagt - nach ein-zwei Stunden Schüttungsfischen bist bei dem Teil platt, weil ganz einfach zu schwer.



Na siehst du, so geht es mir auch mit der 5500 Spinfisher V (640gr.mit Schnur!).
Ich schaue daher gerade nach (Metall)Rollen im Bereich von 400-450gr. Gewicht, darunter traue ich mich nicht!

Bleibt nur noch dir ein paar Große an der Stella zu wünschen!

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Ich finde es immer wieder lustig, wenn die angeblichen Bremskräfte und daraus das Bremspotential einfach so unkritisch und ungeprüft übernommen werden. 

Gibt bei Youtube ein sehr schönes Video mit einer richtig großen Stella, und einem stark kämpfenden Angler bis an den Rand der Erschöpfung im Boot, der drillt einen richtig großen Hai im Freiwasser, und danach wird der Messwert der Bremse beim späteren exakten Nachmessen des Schnurabzuges mit um 8.4kg angegeben.

Da sich das leicht nachstellen lässt (der berühmte gefüllte Wassereimer), bin ich mal gespannt auf Versuche oder besser Bilder mit einer 4000er Shimano resp. dieser Stella FI 4000 mit drangehängten gehobenen 10kg :m  
Und dann den hochgekurbelten unter 10kg, also mal so 9kg :q :q

Mit dem verbauten Bügelarm aus Kunststoff sah die steigende Belastung bei einer 4000er Shimano schon immer sehr interessant aus |uhoh:, und das waren noch die guten alten UltraSoliden, ohne Lightweight und Ci und so.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich schaue daher gerade nach (Metall)Rollen im Bereich von 400-450gr. Gewicht, darunter traue ich mich nicht!


Sehe ich auch so, wenn man wirklich viel Zugkraft und Bremskraft bis zum eigenen Bizeps-Schulter-Limit verarbeiten können will.
Braucht man längst nicht immer oder überhaupt oft, ist aber gut sowas zu haben und gibt ein sicheres Gefühl. #6


----------



## sam1000-0 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Fakt ist daß jeder vorbereitet sein möchte wenn mal der Fisch des Lebens beißt und nur das beste an seinem Tackle haben will.
Die Bremse spielt dabei eine der wichtigsten Rollen.
Daher jeder wie er es sich leisten kann hollt sich eben ne Stella aber was die meisten Angler nicht erkennen wollen ist daß auch günstige Rollen super gut sind,bloß der Lauf ist nicht derselbe einer Stella.
Leider gehöre ich auch mit dazu,man(n) sucht immer das bessere und ist nie zufrieden auf eine längere Zeit.
Der Spaß mit teuren Tackeln spielt da ne große Rolle und genau da freuen sich manch Händler.
Welch ein eingefleischter Angler kann sich dem endziehen?


----------



## ralle (28. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Da meine Twinpower 4000F nach ca. 15 Jahren (ohne Wartung) und nur Salzwasserangeln den Geist aufgegeben hat - und ich den Shimanos eh verfallen bin , werde ich mir nach langer Überlegung die Shimano Stella 4000 SW-B XG holen.
Die Twinpower war damals auch nicht gerade günstig-nicht einen Cent -damals noch Pfennig- habe ich bereut. Ich hoffe das die Stella auch so lange hält dann bin ich zufrieden und schon lange Rentner


----------



## ralle (28. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Da die am selben Tag gekaufte Byron Rute auch schon in allen Scharnieren klappert - würde ich mir diese Rute holen wollen
Shimano Lesath CX 270 MH, 2,70m, 14-42gr

hat die jemand in Nutzung ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Schubs Dich doch mal rüber  in einen echten Rutenthread. (und dies mit)

Zu Shimano Lesath *CX* gibt es noch keinen richtigen Thread.

Jamdoumo war mit der XH am Gange und ist dann ausgekniffen ... 

Ich finde die CX ein bischen dünn und weich geraten, ggü. dem BX Vormodell bieten die nach meinem Anschauen und Anfassen eher weniger als mehr, aber genau das ist spannend zu diskutieren. 
Macht überhaupt mal Sinn die ganzen Lesath'en zu diskutieren.


----------



## Roter Piranha (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Ralle die Stella 4000 swb xg hab ich auch , tolle und schicke Rolle.  Läuft leider etwas schwer an durch die Dichtung für s Salzwasser.  Spinnfischen auf meerforelle würde ich etwas nervig finden. Zum Pilken top, hatte sie selber mit in Norwegen, keine Probleme mit grossen Seelachs und Dorsch, selbst ein im schwanz gehakten pollak von über 80 cm kein Problem.  Und der ging ab, alle im Boot waren sich einig das es ein Heilbutt sein muss.


----------



## Dakarangus (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



ralle schrieb:


> meine Twinpower 4000F



Die Ur-F war aber auch noch Qualität, meine läuft und läuft :k


----------



## spin73 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



Winne schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab mir bewußt ein wenig Zeit gelassen um die Rolle zu testen.
> Um´s vorweg zu nehmen "überteuerter Schrott" schaut anders aus... auch nutzen Vergleiche mit anderem Gerät nicht - das Röllchen spielt in einer eigenen Liga und taugt ganz einfach!



Ich gebe Dir vollkommen recht, Winne. In der Stellaliga spielt für meinen persönlichen Geschmack keine andere Rolle, auch die High-End Daiwas nicht, die Saltiga sei hier mal ausgenommen. Hab zwar keine FI, dafür aber ne 4000er SFE und FD. Die von Shimanski angegebene Bremskraft liegt im Übrigen bei 11 kg, auch bei der 4000er Sustain und Vanquish. Die Diskussionen pro & contra hier sind eh relativ sinnfrei, weil jeder auf seiner "unantastbaren Wahrheit" beharrt. Gibt ja schon genug solcher Threads hier, das Ergebnis ist meist immer das gleiche. Egal: Jeder fischt, was er will.

Wer sich ne Stella leisten kann fischt für meinen Geschmack die mit Abstand beste Süßwasserspinnrolle die es am Markt gibt. Punkt. Ansonsten kann jeder gerne fischen was er möchte. Letztendlich muss man für sich entscheiden wieviel Geld man für sein Hobby ausgeben kann und möchte. Natürlich ist das auch davon abhängig, wie oft man das Gerät nutzt und beansprucht.

Nur noch kurz angemerkt. Ich hatte in diesem Jahr zufällig zwei Waller beim mittleren Spinnfischen (1,64m Saale und 1,44m in der Elbe) auf ner 50g Lesath AX 2,70m mit 4000er Shimano Vanquish vom Ufer aus im Fluss, direkt in der Hauptströmung. Beide Fische wurden nach hartem Drill sicher gelandet, und an der als Leichtbauplasteröllchen verlachten Vanquish ist nicht das geringste kaputt, verbogen oder Sonstiges. Die Rolle hat echt Reserven. Lediglich das Lager vom Schnurlaufröllchen macht Geräusche. Dies ist aber eine bekannte Shimano Krankheit und mit ein paar Euro leicht behoben. 

Die Stella ist im Vergleich zur Vanquish nochmal eine andere Liga.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Meine Stella braucht soviel Öl, die ist nicht fischbar. Öl und Schraubenzieher muss beim Angeln dabei sein. Sowas habe ich noch nie bei einer Rolle gesehen.

Für mich hat sich das Thema "Shimano" auf unbestimmte Zeit erledigt.


----------



## sam1000-0 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Ich würde sagen zum Getriebe kommt Fett rein.


----------



## spin73 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Meine Stella braucht soviel Öl, die ist nicht fischbar. Öl und Schraubenzieher muss beim Angeln dabei sein. Sowas habe ich noch nie bei einer Rolle gesehen.
> 
> Für mich hat sich das Thema "Shimano" auf unbestimmte Zeit erledigt.



Das Problem kenne ich weder aus eigener Erfahrung, noch vom Hörensagen. Zumal die FI keine Wartungsschraube mehr hat.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Hab das Vorgängermodell. Ich kenne solche Geschichten aus eigener Erfahrung und vom Höhrensagen...


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Finde ich lustig, ich habe eben die Zeichnungen der Stelle und der Twin Power studiert.

*Das vom Innenleben der Twin Power und die Stelle sind nahezu gleich!!! 
*
Nur das Gehäuse, Bügelhalter etc. ist bei der Stella anders gebaut.
Das Gehäuse der Stella ist Stabiler gebaut, allerdings vermutlich mehr als notwendig. Der stärkere Bügelhalter bringt nichts, da der Bügel und vor allem die Befestigungsschrauben hier die Schwachstelle ist, da hilft es nichts wenn der Halter 50x mehr aushaltet als die Befestigungsschraube *fg*


----------



## Roter Piranha (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Das Öl Problem kenne ich auch nicht,  nur das mir bei der 4000 sfe der Bügel oft  beim werfen zu klappte.  War ja schon bei der fb oder FC ein problem.  Ansonsten laufen alle meine Stella gut.  Egal ob sw oder Süßwasser.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Meine Stella braucht soviel Öl, die ist nicht fischbar. Öl und Schraubenzieher muss beim Angeln dabei sein. Sowas habe ich noch nie bei einer Rolle gesehen.



Hmm..das hört sich für mich danach an,das eine zu oft(und evtl.auch zu reichlich) spendierte Öldosis das Fett zu sehr verdünnt hat.

War die wohlmöglich bereits ab Werk mit einer Sparfettung versehen,verschlimmert jeder Tropfen Öl das auf Dauer nur noch.

Symptome:die Geräuschfreien Laufintervalle werden mit jeder neuen Ölzugabe immer kürzer.

Da hilft meist nur noch eine Komplettzerlegung mit anschl.Neuschmierung.


----------



## pike-81 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Das Öl Problem kenne ich auch nicht,  nur das mir bei der 4000 sfe der Bügel oft  beim werfen zu klappte.  War ja schon bei der fb oder FC ein problem.  Ansonsten laufen alle meine Stella gut.  Egal ob sw oder Süßwasser.




Moinsen!
Bei meiner Stella 3000 FE rastet der Bügel beim Umklappen förmlich ein. 
Tut er das bei der 4000er nicht?
Petri


----------



## Alex.k (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Bei Rollen ist es wie bei den Autos. Für einen reicht ein Twingo, um sich von A nach B zu bewegen. Ein anderer wählt eben ein VW-Diesel. 

Die Rollen bzw. Produkte sind genau so viel wert, wie jemand bereit ist, dafür zu zahlen.

Der Wert lässt sich nicht bewerten. Ich gebe dir aber recht, dass der Wert durch Marketingstrategien, Werbung und Teamangler nach oben geschraubt werden kann bzw. wird. Kleinere Hersteller können sich das nicht leisten und sind auf echte Testberichte der Angler angewiesen. 

Dennoch ist die Stella sicherlich eine wunderbare Rolle. Wenn ich da an Bodden-Angler denke - dort werden die Rollen sehr harten Bedienungen ausgesetzt und kommen oft zum Einsatz. Ich glaube kaum, dass sie sich mit so einer Krücke zufrieden geben und sich täglich durch die Rolle ärgern lassen. 

Obwohl ich dort viel Shimano-Fireblood gesehen habe. Liegt aber daran, weil die Fireblood eben besser zu der Fireblood-Rute passt. |supergri

Die neue Stella habe ich noch nicht getestet, dafür die alte und war begeistert. Kann nichts negatives berichten. 

Bin Daiwa-Rollen-Fan..

Grüße.


----------



## Muckimors (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Die Rollen bzw. Produkte sind genau so viel wert, wie jemand bereit ist, dafür zu zahlen.
> 
> Der Wert lässt sich nicht bewerten.
> 
> ...



naja, das ist vielleicht relativ, wenn ich eine 500,- Euro präsentiert bekomme, dann gehe ich natürlich schon von hoher Qualität aus...das ist jawohl selbstverständlich..zumindest die Annahme, auch wenn sie sich später als falsch heraus stellt. 

Dieser Bericht macht mich jetzt wieder wankelmütig, da ich mich eigentlich auf die neue Daiwa exist 2500 festgelegt habe. Nun kommen wieder Lobgesänge auf die STella Fi |kopfkrat

Ich bin ja Daiwa-Fan, wohlgemerkt, daß ich noch nie eine Stella im Dauereinsatz hatte. Was mich schon ärgert an Daiwa, so wie jetzt an meiner Certate 2000, die ich seit ein paar Monaten fische, daß Schleifgeräusche zu hören sind und es auch im inneren immer so komisch gnuckt und knackt. als ob da ein kugellager schon defekt ist oder ein zahnrad immer überspringt. 

Im Thread irgendwo hier hat mal jemand angeführt, daß er der Meinung sei, Shimano wäre ein Fahrradhersteller und kein Angelrollenspezialist wie Daiwa. Wenn ich es mir aber richtig überlege, kann das ja ein sehr großer vorteil in Bezug auf Zahnrad-Konstruktion und Kugellagerverwendung sein, denn das sind ja die Hauptthemen beim Fahrradbau und da spielt Shimano in der obersten Liga mit...

Shimano schreibt folgendes in seiner Werbung 

*Außergewöhnliche Laufruhe*

 Die neue MicroModule-Getriebetechnologie mit einer  Freilauf-Schneckenwelle reduziert mechanische Schwingungen. Dieser  geradezu revolutionäre konstruktive Durchbruch garantiert eine  außerordentliche Laufruhe ohne Einbußen bei Stärke und Haltbarkeit.



und wenn ich mir das Bild zu dieser neuen Geriebetechnologie ansehe, begreife sogar ichals Nicht-Techniker, das das sehr robust und kraftvoll aussieht im Vergleich zu herkömmlichen Getriebekonstruktionen..aber wie gesagt, alles nur Vermutungen.. 

Wenn ich mir nun noch ne Exist zulege und da ist das auch so, dann werde ich aber echt komisch....|gr:

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Hmm..das hört sich für mich danach an,das eine zu oft(und evtl.auch zu reichlich) spendierte Öldosis das Fett zu sehr verdünnt hat.
> 
> War die wohlmöglich bereits ab Werk mit einer Sparfettung versehen,verschlimmert jeder Tropfen Öl das auf Dauer nur noch.
> 
> ...



Jupp, die Neuschmierung hats gegeben. Kostenpflichtig in der Garantiezeit bei Shimano. Keine 50 Angelstunden später, wieder trocken gelaufen. Das Gehäuse ist im unteren Bereich aussen ebenfalls fettig. Das scheint da so rauszulaufen.

Ich hab viel Geld für eine nicht-Fischbare Rolle bezahlt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist im unteren Bereich aussen ebenfalls fettig. Das scheint da so rauszulaufen.



Sehr merkwürdig und alles andere als normal...sifft die aus dem Bereich des Sperrhebels oder rund ums Heck?Wobei das ad hoc ja eh kaum lokalisierbar wäre..das dürfte nach und nach durchsuppen

Gehäuse irgendwo minimalst unplan?Wobei das ja echt der traurige Hit wäre..


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Im Bereich des Hebels ist es völlig schmierig. Ich werd demnächst nochmal den Fachhändler wegen dem Problem fragen.


----------



## Dakarangus (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Das ist ja verrückt, aber das tritt nicht nur auf wenn die Rolle im Hochsommer im auto liegt und dich ggf was verflüssigt? #c


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Nope. Schon nach dem Neukauf dauerte es nur wenig Angeln, bis es am Wasser das erste mal "Klonk" machte und das Getriebe trocken war. Im Laden meinten sie, regelmässig Öl rein. Auf meine Frage das vor und während dem Angeln wohl ein bisschen oft sei, waren die auch ratlos.

Rolle eingeschickt und nach kurzer Zeit das alte Problem.

Am Wasser berichteten mir ein andere Stella Besitzer und ein TP Besitzer von exakt denselben Problemen.

Meine alten Big Baitrunner laufen seit 15 Jahren. Ohne auch nur einmal eine Wartung genossen zu haben...


----------



## Alex.k (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Ich habe High-End-Rollen nach 1,5 Jahren aufgemacht und dort war noch alles tipptopp. Dennoch habe ich die Verschmutzungen gelöst und die Fette und Öle erneuert.

Du hast wahrscheinlich eine Montagsmodell erwischt. 

Was mich verwundert, wenn andere von gleichen Problemen berichten und nach der Einsendung immer noch die gleichen Probleme auftreten. Sehr merkwürdig. 

Mich würde interessieren, ob sich noch jemand mit ähnlichen Mängeln hier meldet. 

Grüße.


----------



## pike-81 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Im Bereich dieser schwarzen Dichtung? tritt bei meiner FE ebenfalls Öl aus. 
Aber so massiv, daß das Getriebe trocken läuft, ist es nicht. 
Unten am Gehäuse sind sogar extra Löcher. 
Nehme mal an, der Effekt ist gewollt, um Feuchtigkeit/Kondenswasser abzuleiten. 
Bei meinen BCs sind ebenfalls immer Löcher im Body.


----------



## MrFloppy (30. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Ich bin bekennender Shimanofan. Ich habe alle von der Rarenium über die stradic, Saragosa,  twinpower, aspire, sustain, fireblood und Stella.  
Meine lieblungsmodelle sind die fireblood und die Stella, dann die Rarenium und stradic.
Die mittleren Modelle wie sustain und twinpower sind näher an den niedrigeren Baureihen,  als am topend und den Mehrpreis nicht wert. Also entweder ne Rarenium oder stradic, oder gleich ne Stella.  Alles andere kann man sich schenken.


----------



## Dakarangus (30. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Die Löcher sind dazu da, dass eingedrungenes Wasser wieder ablaufen kann, sollte die Rolle mal baden gegangen sein.


----------



## Dakarangus (30. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Die mittleren Modelle wie sustain und twinpower sind näher an den niedrigeren Baureihen,  als am topend und den Mehrpreis nicht wert.



Ich weiss nicht wie es heute ist. Aber es gab mal eine Zeit da war die TP nah an der Stella. 
Glaube dir aber gerne das sich das geändert hat.


----------



## MrFloppy (30. November 2015)

*AW: Stella FI - Überteuerter Schrott*

Die twinpower FC ist beileibe keine Stella mehr. Auch die fb war nur eine bessere technium.   Dir Stella Fa War ein ganz anderes Kaliber.  
Wie es sich mit twinpower sw und Stella sw verhält, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich nur einige Stella sw habe, aber keine twinpower sw.

Soll aber nicht heissen, dass die twinpower ne schlechte Rolle ist - Nein,  sie ist gut, aber zu teuer. Selbes gilt für die biomaster und die sustain. Das beste Preis-leistungsverhältnis bekommt man bei shimano mm mit der stradic fj, der ci4 oder der hagane, bzw mit der Rarenium. Hier gibt's richtig gute rollen für etwas über 100€, die von der Performance mit sustain und biomaster auf Augenhöhe sind. Selbst die gute alte fireblood ist nur geringfügig besser... und die ist für mich nur wenig hinter der Stella.


----------

